# Need help with heater selection!!!



## Elonheater (Nov 6, 2014)

Some of you guys might have a dog for a smoking companion as well as I do, but to me nothing beats a good smoking companion like a nice toasty warm heater does!!!!
I have an outdoor building that is a 15x22 where me and my buddies do some of our smoking. On occasion we will smoke in the garage, other occasions we will smoke on the front porch and sometimes on the patio. I think that portability would be great for whatever heater that I get. I am sure that many of you guys do not smoke in the house therefore have to use a heater system for those cold winter months so I would like to see what you guys use. 
What I am considering ranges anywhere from a simple heater shield that I can put on my 20 lb propane tank, or a 23,000 btu kerosene heater to a 20,000 btu blue flame heater. I am unsure if a simple heat shield on my 20 pound tank will be enough heat to fill up a 15x22 building... I seriously doubt it. I have been told that the kerosene heaters work fantastic, but the kerosene smell is very strong. The blue flame heater works very well, but it would require a 100 pound tank to keep it from freezing since it pulls so hard on the propane. Can anyone steer me in the right direction or at least let me know what they use? At one time I considered a bazooka style heater, but my friend has one and it is so loud that we can hardly carry on a conversation. 

Thanks guys


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

How many feet from floor to ceiling?

On the fly I would estimate a 50,000 to 60,000 btu unit.


----------



## Ilroy (Nov 19, 2014)

Check out the offerings from Mr. Heater. I use the portable buddy in my tent when hunting...usually 20 or below overnight and it works fine. The Big Buddy seems like it would suit your needs better. 

For on the patio, I just get the fire pit going and we sit around that for heat. Makes for a nice atmosphere, and gives off enough heat to make comfortable.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

What about a non-vented, wall mounted ceramic heater? The ones with 3 ceramic grates can really crank out the heat and most of them run on either natural gas or propane - the natural gas being WAY cheaper if you have that to your house.

Like This --> Vangaurd Unvented Butane Heater | eBay

Here's a brand new one from Grainger --> https://www.grainger.com/product/PROCOM-Infrared-Vent-Free-Portable-WP105145/_/N-/Ntt-space+heaters%7Cgas?sst=subset&suggestConfigId=6&ts_optout=true&s_pp=false&picUrl=//static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/image/Grainger/6EU16_AS01?$smthumb$

Might have to copy/paste the link. Doesn't seem to want to work


----------



## Elonheater (Nov 6, 2014)

I have natural gas going to my house, but not the outdoor building which is a good 50 yards away from the house. I would love to get some of the things that you guys are talking about except I need portability as I want to be able to move it from my outdoor building to my garage. 
My garage is pretty big....... 30 ft by 26 ft so I probably would not want to heat up the entire space which is why I was thinking about something portable so I could set it up close to us so it could heat us directly as opposed to heating up the entire room. 
I have a fire pit on the patio which I certainly could use. I would just have to plan ahead as I do not have firewood readily available.


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

I would just go with the propane tank mounted radiant heater. They come single, double and triple.
A salamander will definitely be loud!


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Although I don't know if this is the best option, as the propane radiant heaters seem pretty good, I use a kerosene heater. The only smell of kerosene I get from operating it is

when filling it (obviously), and
when extinguishing it

No smell that I can detect while burning. I've used it in the house once when we had a power outage due to ice.


----------



## Elonheater (Nov 6, 2014)

If there is no smell associated with the kerosene heater then that is definitely the way I want to go. I was told that the smell/fumes was very noticeable. My local tractor supply has a nice 23,000 btu kerosene heater that I think would be perfect. I would also be using it in my building when I am reloading my ammunition in the winter. The heater will be a good 20 feet away from the workbench so I do not perceive this being a problem with the flame being so far away from the combustibles.


----------



## Elonheater (Nov 6, 2014)

I figured that a cigar would be difficult to enjoy if the smell of kerosene was killing the sweet aroma of the cigar smoke.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I used a kerosene heater for awhile, you can buy some scented stuff to put in the kerosene. Actually helps with the smell.
You should be able to buy it where kerosene is sold or Home Depot.
Now I use one of those patio propane heaters, I can set under it if I want or next to it but man does it put out some heat.
My garage is 20x25 and will warm up to a toasty 70 deg in about 2 hrs. when 15 deg outside


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

If you have 8'+ ceilings I would do a porch or patio heater. You can find them at Home Depot for $99-$250. They go up to 30k btu if I am not mistaken. They stand 6' tall and have a heat deflector that shoots the heat down. You and your buddies could sit around that and stay pretty warm. I doubt you will heat up the entire place with one, but it is enough to take the chill out. I use a LP tank topper on my open porch. I sit infront of it and I stay plenty warm. It is 9-15k btu. This is also what I talked Dog rockets into using on his patio, and he loves it.

Patio Heater like this

AmazonBasics Havana Bronze Commercial Patio Heater https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LILH3V4/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_Hb4Fub0ZH5HX3


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Sometimes it's not so much about heating the entire area, as heating the area that's being "most used". To actually make the entire outdoor building, you'd need a lot of heat, and a lot of time. But if you were all kind of sitting around a general area you wanted to keep warm, like being outside at a fire, it's more reasonable without going ridiculous. But, just like with fires, once it gets to a "so-cold" point, you might not want to stray very far from your heat source. I use a quartz heater in my bedroom, and while I stay toasty all night long, if you walk to the other side of my room, it's quite chilly. Step outside and go down the stairs where it's 53F... hope you're wearing slippers:nod: Since I can vent out my window, the quartz heater is great, because objects become hot, not the air, which I'm constantly sending *out* my window. It would cost a fortune to do the same thing with my radiator heat, which is certainly more efficient at heating my entire home than the quartz heater is. I hope this has been helpful.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Nature said:


> Although I don't know if this is the best option, as the propane radiant heaters seem pretty good, I use a kerosene heater. The only smell of kerosene I get from operating it is
> 
> when filling it (obviously), and
> when extinguishing it
> ...


This^^^^. I use this one in my single car garage which is 22'x13', it's comfortable when wearing a jacket, but I would not call it warm. I eventually plan to put a mini-split in there for heating and cooling.


----------



## FlyersFan (Nov 4, 2013)

Depending on how many people are smoking it's gonna be tough to heat everyone outside without having 360° throw from a heater unless it's from up high from a patio heater. I don't know "portable" a 6' tall propane heater is, but I'd imagine it'll be a pain to tote around from place to place. My current plan is a patio heater for the front porch and a ductless mini split for the old one car garage/workshop area. Just waiting for a "broken" mini split to come to the shop so I can salvage it for the house.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Works like a champ.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

In the house we previously lived in, I would close a couple of doors, and use a kerosene heater to heat the bedrooms, hall and bathroom at night. I would light it outside and bring it in. The next morning I would take it outside and then turn it off. That makes a difference in smelling it. Seems if you smell one much when it is lit, it probably needs maintenance or maybe the wick is turned up too much. Of course some people are more smell sensitive than others.


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

Get something like this: Fire Sense Standard Series 44,000 BTU Mocha and Stainless Steel Gas Patio Heater with Table-61734 at The Home Depot

It's not super *easy* to move, but short distances with a buddy to help carry (with the tanks taken out) and they aren't bad. My GF's Dad has one and it does a pretty darn good job. You probably already missed out on the sales since fall tends to be the best time for it, but they aren't horribly expensive either and can do over 100 square feet without any problem.

The one thing I would look into - I have no idea if those are safe to use inside or not, it's meant to be an outdoor patio heater so you'll definitely want to make sure. They get very hot and I could see them not being recommended for indoor use...

edit: just read the safety and use guide, it explicitly states that it is for outdoor use only and that you should not use it in an area without proper ventilation... so probably a no go.


----------



## Elonheater (Nov 6, 2014)

@Trackmyer, my next door neighbor has one of these on top units just like yours and he is going to let me borrow it this weekend. I will be able to see if it produces enough heat. Thanks for the help guys.... got some good ideas and suggestions to try!


----------



## Elonheater (Nov 6, 2014)

@Aithos, I have been looking at craigslist and there are TONS of patio heaters going for $50 so I might jump on one of these. Worse case it does not work in the garage I can still use it for the patio. Does anyone know how many hours a typical 40,000 btu patio heater will last on a full tank of a 20 lb tank? The reason I am asking is because I have read that some of those high output heaters will deplete a full 20 pound tank in a matter of 3 to 4 hours!


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Elonheater said:


> @Aithos, I have been looking at craigslist and there are TONS of patio heaters going for $50 so I might jump on one of these. Worse case it does not work in the garage I can still use it for the patio. Does anyone know how many hours a typical 40,000 btu patio heater will last on a full tank of a 20 lb tank? The reason I am asking is because I have read that some of those high output heaters will deplete a full 20 pound tank in a matter of 3 to 4 hours!


Theoretically: There are between 21.2K and 21.6K BTU per pound of propane x 20lbs =about 430,000 BTU per 20 lb tank; @ 40K BTU/hr = about 10+hours (roughly).


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

Elonheater said:


> @Aithos, I have been looking at craigslist and there are TONS of patio heaters going for $50 so I might jump on one of these. Worse case it does not work in the garage I can still use it for the patio. Does anyone know how many hours a typical 40,000 btu patio heater will last on a full tank of a 20 lb tank? The reason I am asking is because I have read that some of those high output heaters will deplete a full 20 pound tank in a matter of 3 to 4 hours!


The usage guide said 10 hours for a 20lb tank, but it also said DO NOT USE INDOORS. These things burn up oxygen and put out some nasty stuff (carbon monoxide) that if you don't have good ventilation can literally kill you. They are great for outside though and if you can get one for $50 that looks decent that isn't bad. Just keep in mind they only run $100-$200 most of the time, so check and be sure the $50 one isn't $70 new...


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Elonheater said:


> @Trackmyer, my next door neighbor has one of these on top units just like yours and he is going to let me borrow it this weekend. I will be able to see if it produces enough heat. Thanks for the help guys.... got some good ideas and suggestions to try!


This one I picked up from Colgate University. They have a second hand store where they sell old stuff from the campus to the general public. This was from the maint. dept. Heck of a deal for $40 including the 40lb. Propane tank. It heats my garage with no issue. If the one you are borrowing is similar, be careful not to sit too close, you will end up well done. It really throws the heat out.


----------



## Elonheater (Nov 6, 2014)

@Trackmyer, I learned the hard way how hot those suckers get at last years christmas party when all of the sudden I started smelling something burning. Apparently I was standing a bit too close to the shield and it burned my jeans a bit lol.


----------



## bluenose (Nov 16, 2014)

Back when I was working construction we were gutting and redoing a 100+ year old house and had a mr. heater forced air kerosene heater that heated the whole upstairs of the house while we were working in it really well. That thing could run off kerosene, diesel or furnace oil. That heater was amazing at how well it heated the place.
Not sure if I can link yet or not but it was like this one (mr heater website, Item #:F270255)
Forced Air Kerosene Heater


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

What I recommend to everyone is to make sure you have working Carbon gas/smoke alarms. I also keep a window or door open for fresh air. You can get away with using many types of heat with proper ventilation and caution. Some table top units are rated for indoor/outdoor.


----------



## Elonheater (Nov 6, 2014)

After Aithios mentioned the issue with carbon monoxide I got a bit curious. Do all heaters that are not electric give off carbon monoxide as a byproduct? I was just curious as to why an indoor kerosene heater would be safe to use in an enclosed room while a patio heater could potentially be dangerous. 
Obviously when I am outdoor I have no worries, but what if I am inside my garage with it closed??? Are there any heaters that are definitely not safe to use in my garage if I have the door closed?


----------



## FlyersFan (Nov 4, 2013)

Not to get on too much of a Carbon Monoxide tangent, but *any* unvented fuel burning appliance is capable of producing carbon monoxide given the right circumstances.

The normal byproducts of natural gas and propane combustion are water vapor and carbon dioxide, which is heavier than air. In a poorly ventilated area you can use enough oxygen that the carbon dioxide gets used as a catalyst for combustion, robbing it of one of its oxygen molecules and leaving you with CO as one of the byproducts of combustion. Vent free gas heaters for indoor use have an oxygen depletion sensor that will shut the units down in a low oxygen situation, outdoor patio heaters don't. Even so, the indoor models usually have a statement in the instructions that it's best to crack a window while the heater is in use.

All that being said, if your garage is not that well sealed, or you can crack a window for combustion air and ventilation, you should be fine using an appliance rated for indoor use.

*Forgive me, I'm an HVAC guy by trade and CO is a thing we talk about *all the time*.


----------



## Elonheater (Nov 6, 2014)

@FlyersFan.... Very helpful info... Thanks!


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

I was just recently looking and went with a forced air propane heater. I used an old kerosene heater I had last year and I did notice the smell, but it could have just been the heater was old and junky. The one I went with was a Mr. Heater QBT 38,000 that I got at a local farm store for $100. Does a great job of warming up the garage quick and QBT (Quiet burner technology) makes it not sound like a jet taking off like most forced air propane heaters. About the same amount of noise as a medium sized fan. I have to sit by the garage door with it cracked so the smoke goes out or my wife starts nagging so I wanted something that would blow hot air on me.


----------



## Elonheater (Nov 6, 2014)

Mr. Heater qbt 38,000..... Thanks and I will check that out!


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Also keep in mind how loud these units are. I have a monster 40k btu but it really loud. Just keep noise in mind when shopping. You don't want the heater to drown out banter. Or maybe you do?


----------



## TAB (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting one of these from Costco for my garage: http://www.costco.com/Presto®-HeatDish®-Plus-Parabolic-Heater.product.100142330.html

Unlike the OP, I usually smoke by myself out in the garage, so I only need to heat myself, not the whole garage. Has anyone used one of these little guys before?


----------



## Elonheater (Nov 6, 2014)

@TAB... My uncle has one of those in his wood shop. Does a decent job as long as you are 6 ft or less from it. I usually smoke with at least 1 other person so I need something with a wider dispersion. I am pretty sure that I am going to get a mr heater tank topper with two shields so I can cover almost a 180 degree span.


----------



## TAB (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks Elonheater for the feedback. I know my situation is different from yours, but I've been looking at this stupid thing for like 3 weeks now, but I'm hesitant to pull the trigger. I've just never had good luck with electric heaters, but I'm going to be within 6ft of it for sure, so I should be okay. I suffered through last winter with one of those "milk barn heaters" (small and inefficient) and that was one of the coldest winters on record. brrrrrr

https://www.google.com/search?q=mil...CYyAS134KIBw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1440&bih=802


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

TAB said:


> Thanks Elonheater for the feedback. I know my situation is different from yours, but I've been looking at this stupid thing for like 3 weeks now, but I'm hesitant to pull the trigger. I've just never had good luck with electric heaters, but I'm going to be within 6ft of it for sure, so I should be okay. I suffered through last winter with one of those "milk barn heaters" (small and inefficient) and that was one of the coldest winters on record. brrrrrr
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=mil...CYyAS134KIBw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1440&bih=802


For about the same money you can get a Mr. heater or similar LP tank heater. Like I told Dog Rockets, If you ever loose powers in the middle of winter, the heater will be well used to warm the family. I like dual purpose stuff.


----------



## TAB (Dec 5, 2013)

You've got me thinking Auburnguy. The "Mr. Heater" is more than I wanted to spend, especially since it's a non-essential item (me smoking in the garage), but I see your point about being able to use it in the house if the power ever goes out. Long-term cost, do you think the electric heater or propane heater would be cheaper to operate?


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

TAB said:


> You've got me thinking Auburnguy. The "Mr. Heater" is more than I wanted to spend, especially since it's a non-essential item (me smoking in the garage), but I see your point about being able to use it in the house if the power ever goes out. Long-term cost, do you think the electric heater or propane heater would be cheaper to operate?


It is a wash in my eyes. You can get 27-40 hours on a tank of LP depending on how high you run it. I can get tanks refilled for $11.99 here in Indiana. I know without a shadow of a doubt my LP heater works. I don't have to make sure I have power close by, and I have emergency backup to warm up a room. I used my heater last year when we lost electric for 12+ hours with -30 temps. It didn't heat up the house, but I closed up a room, and it kept the family warm. I always keep alarms and stuff handy to monitor levels. I have never had it set off anything to cause harm gas wise. I use my LP heater on a covered but open porch. I stay warm enough to enjoy a cigar. I used it last weekend in my back yard while deep frying a turkey. I stayed warm. DogRockets uses one in his patio and opens windows for smoke ventilation, and he LOVES it. Just be warned, you can get too warm with these.

I use these heaters all the time in construction and I have never had an issue.

I don't mind spending $.50 a cigar or less to have heat and a little comfort.

http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Dyna-G...Single-Tank-Top-Match-Light-TT15CDGP/17032827

If you go to Home Depot or lowes, they usually will match Walmarts price. For $38 it is hard to beat in my opinion.


----------



## TAB (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah, I live in the Chicago area, so I know what you mean about those -30 temps last year. I put my smoking on hold because the garage was just too cold. That little milk barn heater couldn't make a noticeable difference in a small, closed, one-car garage.

If I get the Mr. Heater, should I get the bigger or smaller of the two portable options (it's just going to be me by myself)? One looks like it holds one tank and the other looks like it holds two tanks. I've got some of these small tanks I need to use up anyway from a tailgating grill I don't use much anymore, but I'll probably end up getting a hose for the 20lb tank eventually.


----------



## Elonheater (Nov 6, 2014)

@TAB, if I were you given that you live in Chicago I would splurge on the Mr. Heater tank topper. If you still want to go with the plug in unit a positive is that it will be extremely easy to move around (couple pounds vs 20 plus pounds). The only reason that I am not considering a electrical unit is because I plan on using it some outdoors. There is no way an electrical heater would keep me warm outdoors especially with the wind, but since you are going to use it indoors, I think you will be fine either way. I could be wrong, but I think that it would be cheaper to operate the electrical. You also would never have to worry about making the drive to the refill station to get the tank filled or worry about running out of propane. It happens to me sometimes with my grill and its a pain even with back-up tanks.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

The small tanks are expensive, but you pay for portability. I use a 20lbs tank and a 40lbs tank. To me 20-30lbs is portable when carrying good heat.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Auburnguy said:


> The small tanks are expensive, but you pay for portability. I use a 20lbs tank and a 40lbs tank. To me 20-30lbs is portable when carrying good heat.


 @TAB this is good advice. The little tank ones are great for portability. I use the mid size one for my box blind for hunting in below freezing conditions. I don't think I would be warm enough to use it in open spaces like on a deck or porch. I am going to get a tank top unit for the sheer BTU value it puts out. If it's too much, just turn it down or set it further away.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Also, think about the cost difference of splurging vs getting the lower cost unit in terms of number of cigars. Those little tanks equate to cigars too. I can also use my LP tank for the grill and turkey fryer too.


----------



## TAB (Dec 5, 2013)

All good points. I appreciate the feedback, and I hope Auburnguy doesn't feel like I was thread-jacking. I think I'm leaning towards Mr. Heater myself. I've got an out building with just a few garden tools and my lawn mower in it. It's got a couple ventilation areas, so that could be my smoking shak with one of those things, and I wouldn't have to hear complaints from the wife. Even in the garage (it's attached and the door opens to the kitchen) she complains about the smell creeping in and if she has to go out there for something. I think she's been in my shed one time in the three years we lived here, so that should solve that. Also, my shed is just outside the house, adjacent to my office where my wireless router is. Point being, even without power, I could still surf the web or watch a show on my computer/tablet.

Just curious, when you guys say "tank topper" is this what you're talking about: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=04TPMRFWH01NBW7T2PGP

If so, those didn't even come up in my original Mr. Heater search, and it seems like a much better value. I didn't actually want/need a portable unit, I had just been looking at those because I figured they were the most cost effective. Those tank toppers are about half the price, and if I'm planning to use a 20lb tank eventually, that seems to be the way to go. Any chance Lowe's/Home Depot/Menards would be offering these things on sale this time of year, or is Amazon likely my cheapest option?


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Elonheater said:


> @TAB, if I were you given that you live in Chicago I would splurge on the Mr. Heater tank topper. If you still want to go with the plug in unit a positive is that it will be extremely easy to move around (couple pounds vs 20 plus pounds). The only reason that I am not considering a electrical unit is because I plan on using it some outdoors. There is no way an electrical heater would keep me warm outdoors especially with the wind, but since you are going to use it indoors, I think you will be fine either way. I could be wrong, but I think that it would be cheaper to operate the electrical. You also would never have to worry about making the drive to the refill station to get the tank filled or worry about running out of propane. It happens to me sometimes with my grill and its a pain even with back-up tanks.


I keep the 40lb. for the heater with two 20lb tanks dedicated for the grill. One thing I found to save money is refilling the tanks at Tractor Supply vs. buying a tank swap at a Lowes or HomeDepot. The average refill on a 20lb tank here is about 10 bucks, vs. 19.99 for a tank swap. My 40 gets refilled once a year, the 20's more so since I grill year round.


----------



## Elonheater (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, that is a tank topper.... one of the most common variations of them. I am getting myself one just like that except it is going to have dual shields so I can turn one my direction and the other towards my buddy.


----------



## TAB (Dec 5, 2013)

Well Menards had these on sale. Not the original Mr Heater but it's called something else "by Mr Heater". Got it for $29.99. Sale ends today. I figure you get what you pay for, but I'm moving after this winter so if I get a full season out of it I'll be happy. 

30 for tank topper
25 for a new tank (dedicated charcoal guy so no grill tank)
I think the refill was 17.99 or something stupid. Overpriced but I paid the convenience fee since I was there, didn't want to make another trip and the colts game was getting ready to come on. All said, I feel good about my purchase especially if it lasts through the season. 

Ps, OP the dual burner setup was on sale too. It ends today. Not sure if you have Menards where you live.


----------



## TAB (Dec 5, 2013)

Trackmyer said:


> I keep the 40lb. for the heater with two 20lb tanks dedicated for the grill. One thing I found to save money is refilling the tanks at Tractor Supply vs. buying a tank swap at a Lowes or HomeDepot. The average refill on a 20lb tank here is about 10 bucks, vs. 19.99 for a tank swap. My 40 gets refilled once a year, the 20's more so since I grill year round.


Dang, I wish I would have seen this before going to the store. I just went for the 20lb by default but the 40lb totally makes sense. Live and learn I guess


----------



## TAB (Dec 5, 2013)

In hindsight I kinda wish I had explored kerosene heaters more Ive never been that sensitive to the smell unless you spill some of the fuel and make a mess. Maybe I've just fried my smeller after so many years of pipe and cigar smoke. When I was a kid I liked the smell of kerosene heaters.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

TAB said:


> Dang, I wish I would have seen this before going to the store. I just went for the 20lb by default but the 40lb totally makes sense. Live and learn I guess


You could keep the 20lb. For back up and purchase the 40lb. as a primary tank. One thing easy to overlook is the height. The 40 lb. tank is nice and tall. Putting the heat source about waist height standing up. So if Im busy in the shop Im not likely to trip over it or other such silliness. When Im seated that puts the heater at torso level so Im not just cooking my shins. As well as keeping the heat shield above the height of my dogs so theyre not banging their tails into it when walking around the shop.


----------



## TAB (Dec 5, 2013)

Trackmyer said:


> You could keep the 20lb. For back up and purchase the 40lb. as a primary tank. One thing easy to overlook is the height. The 40 lb. tank is nice and tall. Putting the heat source about waist height standing up. So if Im busy in the shop Im not likely to trip over it or other such silliness. When Im seated that puts the heater at torso level so Im not just cooking my shins. As well as keeping the heat shield above the height of my dogs so theyre not banging their tails into it when walking around the shop.


How many BTUs does your unit put out? It looks to be quite a bit more powerful than my little round unit.


----------



## Elonheater (Nov 6, 2014)

I just bought this today. One of my patients who has one let me check out his today.... INSANE HEAT!!! I was more than impressed so I ordered it! Thanks guys for all of your input.
http://www.amazon.com/Dura-Heat-TT-...id=1418009678&sr=8-1&keywords=tank+top+heater


----------

